# Before promtion test I....



## IcemanSK (Feb 1, 2006)

When I was in college, my best friend & I took our students to a Korean resturaunt the night before promtion testing. Our reasoning was "your Taekwondo is better with Korean food in your system." Our students were all high school kids & we all hung out & trained together often. The food was good & it to relax before "the big day."

We didn't really explain the side effect the large amount of garlic in the food might produce in them the next day. It was quite a flatulence festival the next with every down block & axe kick thrown. We all laughed even in the seriousness of testing (including the embarrased students). But those same students insisted we take them for Korean food the night before testing came around again. It was a great way to bond with our students.


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 1, 2006)

Does this belong in the Comedy section or the Horror Stories?  Since I wasn't there, I am leaning towards comedy haha although the judges may have a different opinion.


----------



## Neil-o-Mac (Feb 1, 2006)

I hope you weren't going for a brown stripe.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 1, 2006)

Yea I guess if it help you pass then more power to you.
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 1, 2006)

LMAO!!!  :rofl:  :lol:  :lol2:


----------



## Ignignokt (May 24, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> When I was in college, my best friend & I took our students to a Korean resturaunt the night before promtion testing. Our reasoning was "your Taekwondo is better with Korean food in your system." Our students were all high school kids & we all hung out & trained together often. The food was good & it to relax before "the big day."
> 
> We didn't really explain the side effect the large amount of garlic in the food might produce in them the next day. It was quite a flatulence festival the next with every down block & axe kick thrown. We all laughed even in the seriousness of testing (including the embarrased students). But those same students insisted we take them for Korean food the night before testing came around again. It was a great way to bond with our students.


Are you sure it wasn't the MSG?

Funny you should use the word "flatulence" since garlic has been known to cause erections


----------

